# increasing my puppies immunity threw food supplements!



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

I will ask this question. My dog has coccidia. The vet said her immune system along with the meds would need cure it.

So we discussed adding more supplements to her diet. So I am using her eukanuba and just bought orijens puppy. To help build her immune system along with probiotics and pet tabs plus 1/2 tablet she is 10 weeks old. I would love to put her on orijens totally.

I am reading though that some people don't think a gsd puppy should be on no grain or high protein with calcium. Is orijens o.k. it is 1.5. 
If I fed raw I would want to buy organic and organic free range chicken is 6.99 pound. When she is big That would be quite expensive.
So suggestions are welcome. She also needs to put on weight the vet said. Everything I would fed her raw would be organic.

I wouldn't mind supplementing raw but I dont want to spend more on raw and I like having some food on hand. She was brought home on eukanuba.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wait, I'm confused. You're increasing her immunity but she threw up food? Or supplements?


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

she hasn't thrown up at all and she loves the orijens. I am looking to build her immune system threw her diet. 
The vet and I believe the eukanuba is not giving her what she needs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Put her on Orijen if she handles it well. Much better than Euk.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stick with Orijen Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Wait, I'm confused. You're increasing her immunity but she threw up food? Or supplements?


I think the "threw" in the subject is actually "through."


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I think the "threw" in the subject is actually "through."


Oh! I see it now. :blush:


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry, long day I'm tired hubby is doing a 24 hour shift and It's raining and the puppy needs to go out and the little one is in the bathroom going mommy I need to wiped and dinner needs to be made and homework done with the others long day and it is not over yet.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Like I said, Orijen Large Breed Puppy is the only Orijen that should be fed to GSD puppies. I like the idea of probiotics; I don't know enough about Pet Tabs to say one way or the other.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't give Pet Tabs. More is NOT always better where vitamins and minerals are concerned. She should be getting enough in her kibble.


----------

